# Slow moving graceful fish recommendation?



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

any small tetra
guppys
threadfin rainbow


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Bettas are slow!


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

Ooh, threafin rainbows sounds like a good idea. I've had guppys and they swim too hectic for me. Thanks for the suggestion.

Bettas are also good. I love their finnage. Had quite a few before  My only concern is that some smaller fish are fin nippers. :icon_cry:


----------



## Roser (Jan 13, 2008)

A pack of glass catfish! They spend most of their time hanging around in a group, swimming in place. Then they go berzerk for food once settled in. They look particularly good if you have a bit of light coming in from the back or sides of the tank, since it adds a bit of a rainbow sheen to them.


----------



## sostoudt (Aug 22, 2008)

gourami's are pretty easy to watch, get a gold or a red one. i wish i could get one for my planted tank sadly they may eat my shrimp.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

sostoudt said:


> gourami's are pretty easy to watch, get a gold or a red one. i wish i could get one for my planted tank sadly they may eat my shrimp.


depends on the fish and shrimp, ive had my gouramies along with my amanos together for 6 months and so far nothing has happened, they don't even bug them.


but yes, I second the beta choice. they have beautiful fins and depending on the fishy they have great personalities and will swim around and show off when you're about to feed them. they're great additions.


----------



## revernance (Jun 19, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> depends on the fish and shrimp, ive had my gouramies along with my amanos together for 6 months and so far nothing has happened, they don't even bug them.
> 
> 
> but yes, I second the beta choice. they have beautiful fins and depending on the fishy they have great personalities and will swim around and show off when you're about to feed them. they're great additions.


how big are your amanos? I've got one that's 2.5 inches, and no one touches big momma, not even the cichlids!

Thanks for the suggestions for far everyone. I'm still doing more research! Keep 'em coming!


----------

